# Television Interview



## jimandpj

We were interviewed by our local television station, and the segment aired tonight.

Here's the link for anyone interested:
http://www.whas11.com/news/Jim-and-PJ-plus-eight-a-family-business-affair-80012182.html

You can see Vicki's Kelsei molds - which is what we use lots of.
You can see me using my tank and how fast it cuts the soap.
You can see India - the goat we got from Becky (Dixie Does) (behind Cole when he is describing milking).
You can see all our lovely coconut oil buckets from Columbus Foods.
You can see my custom curing racks that Jim built for me.

And no, my children don't go anywhere near the raw lye - but they do wear protective gear and swirl the raw soap after Jim has poured it into the molds.

PJ


----------



## Sheryl

PJ, that was absolutely so cool!!! What a great interview. You better watch out, you are gonna be making a lot more soap I bet after that! The kids were so cute! Very astute! It was just great to watch! Thanks for sharing!

Sheryl


----------



## jimandpj

Thanks Sheryl - we were so pleased with it. They did about 3 hours worth of filming to come out with that 3 minutes - so we had no idea what was going to actually air.

We met Rachel Platt - the reporter - at a high school craft show. Her son goes to school there and she was handing out donuts - which my boys devoured. I had no idea she was a reporter, and just started talking to her like I talk to everyone I meet. You just never know what is going to come out of things.

The kids were awesome - it was great fun filming with the little ones. I love the part where Jade (the 2 year old) screams, "Daddy!!!" as she is handing him a bar of soap. That's so much what my life is actually like. LOL

PJ


----------



## Kalne

Very nice!


----------



## Faye Farms

Your kids were just great! I love your set up and seeing "the tank" in action totally makes me want to have one even more.


----------



## Sondra

What a wonderful video Beautiful children and a very nice operation!! Congrats


----------



## buckrun

Beautiful. So impressive. What an inspiration for parents and would be entrepreneurs.


----------



## nappint

Oh my goodness! That reporter did such a wonderful job showing your family and your business! Your kids are so smart and cute, how proud you must be  Your husband was very inspiring in what he said. I'm sure there was more than one person watching your story that needed to hear that. I had a smile on my face through the whole video.

Merry Christmas PJ and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Caprine Beings

What a wonderful way to advertise also! Very nice work crew Tam


----------



## Whitney

Wonderful!


----------



## mill-valley

Very nice!! And that tank is slick!


----------



## Jenny M

I e-mailed the link to some friends & family. What a beautiful example of a functional family. Nice to see instead of the dysfunctional ones that get all the press. You should teach parenting classes, too.

Jenny


----------



## LLB101

wow, very nice!

I've never made soap (yet) but watched it twice trying to see what "great tank" you are talking about and I still couldn't tell. Loved the bar cutter tho'


----------



## Kalne

The bar cutter is 'the tank'. I'm getting one next year.


----------



## LLB101

ok, I thought it was super cool, but how is it called "the tank"?


----------



## hsmomof4

DH and I just watched that video...very, very cool! Our favorite part of the video is where the reporter says to Brett, "And you do it with no fighting!" and Brett is like, yeah, right. Too funny. What a beautiful family you have.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines

I really enjoyed this! Your family is an inspiration....you are blessed! And so nice to see India again too!


----------



## jimandpj

Thanks, everyone for the kind words.

Lacia - it's called a tank because of how sturdy and well made it is and because it is a work horse and just keeps on going. 

Stacey - that's one of our favorite parts too. The hysterical laughter going on in the background is the reporter laughing. She thought it was way too funny.

Judy - it was great that they included what Jim said. I think God had a hand in that, b/c that was the first and only question Jim answered. They had trouble with the camera film after that, and it was the last thing that got filmed that day. 

Jenny - we don't do parenting classes. But Jim always says we have working internship programs available. LOL

The day after it aired, I had a woman show up on my doorstep. She had watched the interview and lived over an hour away from us. She'd been going to the dermatologists for 5 years trying to get relief from her painful skin condition. Nothing they had tried helped her, and since she'd never tried got milk soap, she drove all that way to get some to try. She just emailed me to tell me that after 4 days of using the soap her skin condition is healed. Isn't that amazing? So - keep soaping everyone! There are people out there who need relief! 

PJ


----------



## Faye Farms

jimandpj said:


> The day after it aired, I had a woman show up on my doorstep. She had watched the interview and lived over an hour away from us. She'd been going to the dermatologists for 5 years trying to get relief from her painful skin condition. Nothing they had tried helped her, and since she'd never tried got milk soap, she drove all that way to get some to try. She just emailed me to tell me that after 4 days of using the soap her skin condition is healed. Isn't that amazing? So - keep soaping everyone! There are people out there who need relief!
> 
> PJ


Wow! Stories like that make all the hard work we do so absolutely worth it.


----------



## kidsngarden

That was Awesome! and look how lovely the tank cuts too!


----------



## pettigrewfarms

I LOVE THIS :handclap VERY NICE :soap COOL FAMILY .


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Fantastic interview, what a beautiful set up you have! Good job! I agreee that you'd better crank up production.


----------

